# Link request!



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2003)

I've been working on CMHR's website - it still needs work I know - but we're trying to get the word out about it anyway. So I have favor, actually two to request!

One, if anyone would like to assist by adding CMHR as a link from your website, it would be appreciated. Right now we only have a links page for sponsors, but can use all the links to CMHR possible!

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Second, if you know of a rescue/shelter or other type organization that we can link from, we want CMHR to be as well represented on the Internet as possible.

Thank your for helping spread the word!!

Michelle Sharrock

Secretary

** Rescue * Rehabilitate * Educate **


----------



## Pascale (Aug 29, 2003)

I did type Horse rescue in google and there is tones of them,I could put the links here but I'm not sure if thats what you want :?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Pascale!

Thanks for checking on google. I'm actually adding CMHR to a few at a time to the various Equine sites.

I guess I wasn't clear enough, but if anyone has a rescue/shelter near them that they specifically want aware of CMHR (especially State Coordinators/Volunteers), I'd like to be able to add CMHR's website to the shelter/rescues list.

One of CMHR's goals is to be a resource to other rescues/shelters that may get Minis and not know how to properly care for them.

Michelle Sharrock

CMHR Secretary

[SIZE=25pt]** RESCUE * REHABILITATE * EDUCATE **[/SIZE]


----------

